# Je recherche une solution pour jouer facilement au scrabble



## Touel (25 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Je suis nouveau sur ce site. Vu qu'il y a cette rubrique dédiée aux jeux de lettre, j'en profite pour vous demander si vous connaissez une solution pour jouer facilement au scrabble? 
J'aime beaucoup ce jeu, mais il y a mon frère qui gagne toujours et j'aimerai être aussi efficace que lui pour épater mes potes. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2014)

connaitre des tonnes de mots avec les lettres qui amassent des points

et repérer les mots déjà placés qui peuvent etre interessants
(bien placés ou avec des lettres valant plein de points ou combinables avec tes lettres à gros points)


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2014)

tu vend quoi ??


----------



## Touel (26 Novembre 2014)

pascalformac merci! 
En parallèle, j'ai aussi fait ma petite recherche et j'ai vu un site qui donnait plusieurs solutions à un ensemble de lettres proposés. C'est ce site http://trichescrabble.fr/. Franchement, je ne sais pas s'il est vraiment efficace et fiable à 100%/. En tout cas, il donne des mots.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2014)

Touel a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis nouveau sur ce site. Vu qu'il y a cette rubrique dédiée aux jeux de lettre, j'en profite pour vous demander si vous connaissez une solution pour jouer facilement au scrabble?
> J'aime beaucoup ce jeu, mais il y a mon frère qui gagne toujours et j'aimerai être aussi efficace que lui pour épater mes potes.
> 
> Merci d'avance.


une seule solution  aller jouer avec les vioques 
ils n'ont plus toute leur tête 
on peut tricher , ils n'y voient que couic 
je sais c'est moche ce que je viens d'écrire 


mais putain j'ai horreur du Scrabble


----------



## pascalformac (26 Novembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> mais putain j'ai horreur du Scrabble


en plus les lettres flottent , ca fait désordre moi j'trouve


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2014)




----------



## ergu (27 Novembre 2014)

Touel a dit:


> Vu qu'il y a cette rubrique dédiée aux jeux de lettre



La Terasse est dédiée aux jeux de lettres ?


----------



## OlivierMarly (28 Novembre 2014)

ergu a dit:


> La Terasse est dédiée aux jeux de lettres ?



on te voit plus dans les soirées?!


----------



## poildep (28 Novembre 2014)

ergu a dit:


> La Terasse est dédiée aux jeux de lettres ?


En puis terrasse ça fait pas bézef au scrabble. Surtout si on oublie une lettre.


----------



## Romuald (1 Décembre 2014)

poildep a dit:


> En puis terrasse ça fait pas bézef au scrabble. Surtout si on oublie une lettre.


Tu n'as rien compris, au contraire c'est un joli coup. Il a fait un scrabble en utilisant un 'r' disponible sur le plateau. En plus c'est sur le bord, il a joint deux mots compte triple : mot compte nonuple ! :rateau:


----------



## OlivierMarly (1 Décembre 2014)

sinon, faire comme mon fils, inventer des mots en soutenant avec aplomb que c'est le prof qui l'utilise...

Karawe par exemple. Bien placé ça vaut de l'or.


----------



## patlek (1 Décembre 2014)

Kayrawarez , çà vaut plus.

(Le kayrawarez est un petit poisson mulyicolore extremenent rare vivant dans des eaux poissoneuses)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h34 ----------

On peut aussi noter le sharkowzy

(Le shakowzy est un tout petit requin, hargneux, retors et traitre, Il a la particularité de faire plein de grimaces. C' est un tout petit requin solitaire qui mord tout ce qu'il trouve. Certaines tribus l' appelle le Nykolaz (Ce qui vaut aussi plein de points surtout si c' est "mot compte triple")


----------



## pascalformac (1 Décembre 2014)

patlek a dit:


> Kayrawarez , çà vaut plus.
> 
> (Le kayrawarez est un petit poisson mulyicolore extremenent rare vivant dans des eaux poissoneuses)


 très rare ,  les poissons  mulyicolores sont une espèce protégée
( certains disent que c'est parce que le  Y vaut cher au scrabble, d'autres parce que c'est un poisson à pantoufles colorées, à ne pas confondre avec les charentaises , écrevisses de rivière à pinces molletonnées)


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (1 Décembre 2014)

Pour gagner au Scrabble, il faut s'appeler HENRY, être GAY, avoir un HUSKY, boire du WHISKY, aimer les KIWI, avoir du NEZ et être ZEN.


----------



## OlivierMarly (1 Décembre 2014)

Lagavulin.

Ca vaut moins mais c'est très bon.

Pit être tenter avec Kamoulox?


----------

